

This is why you should learn to code (TEDx talk) - rvb
http://rugb.com/post/24200770266/the-coding-revolution-tedx-talk

======
dannycardella
Awesome stuff guys. Inspiring to hear others put into eloquent words many of
my own motivations for wanting to begin my personal coding journey.

------
nhira
Great presentation. It's very inspiring to a new coder like myself. You've
added a huge amount of value to our class at Code Academy. Thanks

------
tomordonez
Very inspiring talk to anybody learning to code.

------
stlstude
Nice job! You make some great points!

------
tbone105
Good presentation, well done.

------
bnd5k
Beautiful presentation!

------
gamechangr
Good talk!

------
dmwoodall
Solid!

